# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Dear owner of ExcelForum, please fix your site!

## Tony Valko

I don't blame 'em...

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1157424

----------


## XOR LX

Another happy customer!  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Excel Forum 

Hello, greetings.  :Smilie: 
नमस्ते
ہیلوहेलो नमस्कार।
ہیلو، مبارک باد.

Could we please have a Banner to say Email Notifications are not working?
हम तो कृपया ईमेल सूचनाएं काम नहीं कर रहे हैं कहने के लिए एक बैनर मिल सकता है?
ہم ای میل نوٹیفیکیشن کام نہیں کر رہے کہنے کو ایک بینر ہے براہ مہربانی سکتا ہے؟ 
Email Notifications are not working.  SO:, check out your Threads frequently:
Visit the site and check your User Control Panel (UCP) to see recent replies to Threads that you are subscribed to. – To do that click on Settings, User CP, or use this link .  http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php







Thank you.
धन्यवाद।
آپ کا شکریہ.

Alan Elston  :Smilie: 
Germany
जर्मनी
جرمنی

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Email Notifications are working again

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4496513

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Sucuri outages all day today....

----------


## Doc.AElstein

This Thread
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...um-outage.html
 looks to have cleared up some things like who... why...   the “management are” ... why they never respond....

This would appear to be  the Approximate story I think ( exact details may be a bit off...)

A few years back ExcelForum was bought by a small software company residing in a room in an office block in India
May be they have bought lots of web site, maybe even a few thousand, probably ranging from everything from Excel to Tips on Crochet
May be they thought they could get a bit of revenue from ads based on the views/ reputations on ExcelForum back then. Or they thought they could get a few Rupees from the Commercial Forum which I think they introduced. 
They keep their overheads low, and just let the things run themselves, hoping that in total they get  a bit of revenue. 
Maybe as things went ExcelForum did not seem a great investment in terms of returns, so they have it quite well down on their priority. Recently they tried another thing with that weird pop-up to get us to allow then to  give us notifications of god knows what – just some attempt at a sales promotions or something. 
I expect they post questions themselves incognito from their customers

So that explains a lot of their seeming absence. – Once in a while some employee takes a look and maybe tries out a few things, experiments with his computer skills, changes ( or breaks ) a few things. Or they do something to their Server, and only bother to notify some of their sites, those of greater importance to them then Excel Forum.

In an extreme case of a virus attack like we had early in the year they might occasionally eventually do anything, but the Forum remains low priority for them

I guess in an Ideal world some enthusiastic members could get together to buy the forum. But it is a bit much to ask people giving so much already freely, to then be expected to pay for the privilege – and I guess the Management would not let it go too easy, - their original motives having been to get revenue out of it 

Given that situation it is hardly surprising that posts in Suggestions For Improvement Sub Forum never reach them. Occasionally a moderator may get through to them, but they have enough to do, when they can access the site!!

IMO it is still good to participle and make the suggestions and report problems. ( But maybe if you really want to make contact then send an Email ( in Hindi if you can )   here http://www.digitalwebsolutions.in/contact-us/   )

----------


## Tony Valko

This site seems to be incapable of running "smoothly" for more than a few days in a row (2,3,4).

Today I'm getting the Succuri message and the site is generally very slow.

I get that stupid "spinner" quite often.

----------


## AliGW

It was dreadful this morning - constantly falling over. Now much better.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> This site seems to be incapable of running "smoothly" for more than a few days in a row (2,3,4).
> Today I'm getting the Succuri message and the site is generally very slow.
> I get that stupid "spinner" quite often.



Yep,
 I got all that crap a lot this morning

_... Here they thought it was down_....
ExcelForumIsDown.JPG
http://imgur.com/BYvJtuv


_.....Here they thought there was maintenance being done_.....
2dayMaintanceIsDown.jpg
http://imgur.com/P94co8V


_......... I could not get those Images to come up using the image icon_.......

_...............so maybe they are just having a play again and as always did not bother to tell anyone
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4497775

 :Smilie: 



P.s. I had a feeling Feedback from OPs was even worse than usual recently.. Even some that previously gave Feedback are seeming to "vanish", possibly gone elsewhere after being frustrated by the access difficulties and other Forum Software issues..
Of course, I suppose it is debatable, or matter of opinion if that is good or bad to lose such OPs.
But I expect if we all thought back to our first encounter of a Forum, then I doubt we would have waited hours continuingly trying to get access to a Forum, assuming we probably would have looked at other available Forums at about the same time 

_........
BTW..   before my time some Administrator, 
arlu1201 
seems to have been quite active. He / She would appear to be of Indian origin..  
Since about here
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post3863967
He or She has, since then,  turned into a computer generated welcome message. It would be interesting to know what the story there is. As a Indian speaking Moderator, one would have expected a lot of input on the problems here in recent times


_.___________________________-

EDIT: Another Day - Just seeing if those Image attatchments work now ...
_.......
2dayMaintanceIsDown.JPG

_.....Yep - Worked..   So may be they were just having another play  :Smilie:   - a bit of maintance ( breaking things  :Smilie:  )

----------

